
Ask HN: Was Wikipedia.org hacked? - goatit
check link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Types_of_motorcycles
======
0942v8653
[https://archive.is/dNUhg](https://archive.is/dNUhg)

------
emergie
it's gone now, probably someone fixed it

for the record - it was a flashy red on yellow position:absolute div

~~~
goatit
it is, there are still other wiki pages showing it though, look up justin
bieber's wiki

------
goatit
several pages are showing a message accusing someone of a murder

~~~
brad0
Did you get screenshots?

~~~
goatit
I did, the "hacker" claims he has evidence of the death of jonbenet ramsey,
and he/she linked the twitter handle of a guy EDIT: you can go check twitter

